# Kernel 2.6.12-r10 doesn't detects SCSI Hardisk

## jmeile

Hi,

after having installed stage3, I'm trying to compile my kernel to recognize the SCSI hardisk

on a HP NetServer LP 2000r:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=tis01380&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=50440&locale=en_US

I have read the HP-HowTo from Bruno Cornec and there it is

written that drivers I need to load for this configuration are: "sym53c8xx" and netraid4:

http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/HP-HOWTO/

I had at first problems with the official gentoo cd trying to recognize my scsi drivers, so,

I downloaded the minimal cd from here:

http://www.novickzone.com/gentoo/

After booting with that CD, I was able to see my scsi driver and I formated it with the

following partitions:

Debice Boot  Boot       Start       End      Blocks      Id     System

/dev/sda1        *              1          2       16033+    83    Linux

/dev/sda2                        3        69     538177+    82    Linux swap / solaris

/dev/sda3                       70    1106   8329702+    83    Linux

/dev/sda1 is the /boot partition and it was formated with ext2

/dev/sda2 is the swap partition

/dev/sda3 is the root filesystem and it was formated with reiserfs

Then, I downloaded the last stage3 and followed the handbook till the "configuring the kernel"

section without any problem. I could read the filesystems and install everything. Here is my

fstab:

/dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda3		/		reiserfs		noatime		1 1 

/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro	                0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

proc		/proc		proc		defaults	                0 0

shm		/dev/shm	                tmpfs                 	nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

Then, I tryied to manually configuring the kernel by adding support to sym53c8xx, activate

RAID-4, and some Megaraid options. (See .config at the end).

Finally, I installed grub and add the following grub.conf file in /boot/grub

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 0

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# For booting Gentoo

title Gentoo Linux x86-2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda3

I event tried to pass the options  doscsi, domegaraid, and dosym53c8xx, but the result

was the same:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

I checked this link:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~swift/gentoo/kb/rootfs.html

It said that wheter:

* the fs of the root partition wasn't installed, which isn't true 'cause I

  installed reiserfs in the kernel and not as a module (See config at the end)

* or I didn't installed all the drivers for my hardware. I am not sure about this. I could

   have missed something here.

Anyway, looking at the lsmod, when booting the minimal CD, its output is the following:

Module                  Size  Used by

af_packet              17672  0 

eepro100               26636  0 

sworks_agp              7968  0 

agpgart                28716  1 sworks_agp

evdev                   8192  0 

megaraid               38344  2 

sym53c8xx              75540  0 

scsi_transport_spi     13312  1 sym53c8xx

e100                   32128  0 

mii                     4864  2 eepro100,e100

parport_pc             38596  0 

parport                31688  1 parport_pc

sbp2                   22024  0 

ohci1394               31236  0 

ieee1394              301880  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               17672  0 

uhci_hcd               30096  0 

usb_storage            62784  0 

usbhid                 24192  0 

ehci_hcd               28548  0 

usbcore               100344  5 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

By the way, after installing the modules, I couldn't find "megaraid.o" or "megaraid.ko". I

just found: "megaraid_mm.ko" and "megaraid_mbox.ko". If I'm not wrong, the minimal

CD I used was done with a 2.4 kernel, so are megaraid_m* a replace for the megaraid

module? If not, where can I add it to the kernel? I didn't found the section in the menuconfig.

I also would like to know if I have to set up sometihng additional in my kernel.

Thanks in advanced,

Josef Meile

Here is the config file:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

# Mon Sep  5 10:45:36 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

# CONFIG_PM is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

# CONFIG_EISA_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_53C700_IO_MAPPED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

# CONFIG_E2100 is not set

# CONFIG_EWRK3 is not set

# CONFIG_EEXPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO is not set

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

# CONFIG_LP486E is not set

# CONFIG_ETH16I is not set

# CONFIG_NE2000 is not set

# CONFIG_ZNET is not set

# CONFIG_SEEQ8005 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461X=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_XL_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

#

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

#

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

#

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS is not set

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=Y

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jmeile,

This message

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0) 
```

 means that the kernel is missing the driver for your hard disk.

Your SCSI Low Level transport section looks a bit strange. Lots of settings =m. However, thouse devices cannot be used for booting from, since the kernel needs them to read the disk they are stored on. Boot with the liveCD and see what modules it uses for your SCSI and ensure they are selected as [*] in make menuconfig. Then rebuild your kernel and have another go.

----------

## jmeile

NeddySeagoon, thanks for your reply, unfortunately after doing what you suggested,

the problem is still there. See the following comments:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This message 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

Yes, that was what I concluded in my original message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your SCSI Low Level transport section looks a bit strange. Lots of settings =m. However, thouse devices cannot be used for booting from, since the kernel needs them to read the disk they are stored on. Boot with the liveCD and see what modules it uses for your SCSI and ensure they are selected as [*] in make menuconfig. Then rebuild your kernel and have another go.
> 
> 

 

Ok, I did what you suggested. Looking at the lsmod of my original message, you can notice that the only relevant

scsi drivers that the boot-cd loads are:

Module Size Used by 

megaraid 38344 2 

sym53c8xx 75540 0 

scsi_transport_spi 13312 1 sym53c8xx 

So, as you suggested, I added them in the kernel as follows:

% cd /usr/src/linux

Make a backup of my config

% cp .config /boot/config-2.6.12-r10

Delete everything previously compiled

% make mrproper

Restored cofig file and make the modifications

% cp /boot/config-2.6.12-r10 .config

% make oldconfig menuconfig

At this point, I added the scsi drivers to the kernel resulting a config file like (fragment):

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

The other SCSI Features aren't set or they are modules

I even located the drivers: scsi.o, megaraid.o, scsi_transport_spi, and sym53c8xx.o

They are were located in /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi and 

/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2

Then, I did

% make & make modules_install

% cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

Finally I booted and got the same error:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

I have recompiled the kernel several times whitout success. Now I don't know

what else to try. Does anybody has a suggestion/workaround?

Thanks,

Josef

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jmeile,

Did you mount /boot before the copy? if not, thge new kernel was installed in the wrong place.

Look in /boot before and after mounting it. It should empty when it not mounted.

Check the kernel file names and dates in /boot. MAke sure they match with grub.conf.

Its quire possible to be running an old kermel and to have solved your problem but not know it.

----------

## jmeile

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you mount /boot before the copy? if not, thge new kernel was installed in the wrong place. 
> 
> Look in /boot before and after mounting it. It should empty when it not mounted. 
> ...

 

Yes, I always mount in this order:

/dev/hda3 in /mnt/gentoo

/dev/hda1 in /mnt/gentoo/boot

Then I do the chroot:

```

% chroot /mnt/gentoo

% env-update

% source /etc/profile

```

And continue doing the compilation stuff.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Check the kernel file names and dates in /boot. MAke sure they match with grub.conf. 
> 
> Its quire possible to be running an old kermel and to have solved your problem but not know it.
> ...

 

I did it already and the dates and names match. I always overwrite the last compiled and only kernel

file I have in /boot

Here is my grub.conf

```

# Boot automatically after 30 secs. 

timeout 0 

# By default, boot the first entry. 

default 0 

# For booting Gentoo 

title Gentoo Linux x86-2.6.12-r10 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda3 

```

Alternatively, I added the doscsi option, but it doesn't work either.

Anyway, now the error message is now gone. There is unfortuanately another problem. The boot proccess hangs

after the following:

```

  Booting 'Gentoo Linux x86-2.6.12-r10'

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda3

   [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1c00, size=0x19d9b7]

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

```

I found in the grup errors that this could be caused by ACPI, so, I disabled

everething inside the Power Management menu and recompiled again. But

the error continues.

I booted again and before grub booted my kernel I pressed 'c' and

went to the command-line:

```

   GNU GRUB version 0.96  (638K lower / 261056K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is suported. ...

   ...

   ... ESC at any time exists. ]

grub> cat (hd0,2)/etc/fstab

```

And as expected, it showed the contains of my fstab. So, I

guess grub can see my hardisk and partitions, but something blocks them.

What could it be?

Regards,

Josef

----------

